# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  во как :)

## Groft

http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...d19a0acf6dd17b
файл принадлежит Vba32

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> файл принадлежит Vba32


В Вирлаб Доктора заслал. Посмотрим.  :Wink:

----------


## Rene-gad

> файл принадлежит Vba32


Забудьте Вы про ВТ - там же АВ с параноидальными эвристиками настроены, они и Хайджек и Комбофикс, как Суперзловредов детектят  :Cheesy:

----------


## priv8v

интересно, что они на klif.sys скажут  :Smiley:

----------


## MiStr

Проверил klif.sys (из Windows Vista, KIS 8.0.0.454). Вот результат: http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...62abe9d4e85e5c

----------


## Groft

> В Вирлаб Доктора заслал. Посмотрим.


Буду долго смеяться, если скажут, что вирус  :Cheesy:  но не скажут  :Wink: 



> Проверил klif.sys (из Windows Vista, KIS 8.0.0.454). Вот результат: http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...62abe9d4e85e5c


даже как-то не верится  :Smiley: 



> Забудьте Вы про ВТ - там же АВ с параноидальными эвристиками настроены, они и Хайджек и Комбофикс, как Суперзловредов детектят


 :Stick Out Tongue: 
ps доктор, кстати, как уже пол года подозревает в файле блоадера  :Wink:

----------


## borka

> Забудьте Вы про ВТ - там же АВ с параноидальными эвристиками настроены, они и Хайджек и Комбофикс, как Суперзловредов детектят


В данном случае есть локальный детект Доктора:
14-09-2008 00:18:30 #01 [CL] (PID = 4004)  F:\zzzz\d70eae19.bin - probably infected with BACKDOOR.Trojan
14-09-2008 00:18:33 #01 [CL] (PID = 4004)  F:\zzzz\d70eae19.bin - ignored

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Буду долго смеяться, если скажут, что вирус  но не скажут


Я тоже думаю, что ложняк пофиксят.  :Wink: 




> ps доктор, кстати, как уже пол года подозревает в файле блоадера


Чего ж столько времени молчали?  :Smiley:

----------


## Groft

> Чего ж столько времени молчали?


Интересно было посмотреть через сколько пофиксят, ведь на вирустотал я очень давно его кидал :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Интересно было посмотреть через сколько пофиксят, ведь на вирустотал я очень давно его кидал


Поток с вирустотала обычно анализируется на наличие зловредов, а не на фолсы. Поэтому фолсы следует отправлять вендору напрямую.
Наверняка у вирлаба ВБА такая же схема.

----------


## Groft

> Поток с вирустотала обычно анализируется на наличие зловредов, а не на фолсы. Поэтому фолсы следует отправлять вендору напрямую.


Это ясно, но у доктора эвристика сработала, и сэмпл должен был прийти в вирлаб  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

Доктор находит в BitDefender 8 подозрительный фаил. Я так и не смог его отправить в вир лаб, так как не копирывать и т.д. с ним незя сделать. Точней это сервис его. Было это правдо давненько

----------


## borka

> Интересно было посмотреть через сколько пофиксят,


Проверьте, пожалуйста. Подтверждения от аналитиков у меня еще нет, но детект пропал:
16-09-2008 14:03:52 [CL] (PID = 0828 )  E:\zzzz\d70eae19.bin - Ok




> ведь на вирустотал я очень давно его кидал


Думаю, из-за параноидальных настроек многих АВ и как следствие ложняков и невнятного детекта посылки с ВирусТотала не являются далеко не приоритетными.

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*




> Было это правдо давненько


И как сейчас?  :Wink:

----------

